# Alternative Wheel Brush Thread



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a **** poor EZ wheelbrush, which is quite simply the most over hyped, expensive, poor performing and over priced product (heap of poo) that I have ever purchased.


There must be an alternative out there...............................................

The EZ has good 'bristles' but the shaft is pathetically weak and wobbly; any clever way of upgrading the same?

Can you get the handle off and sleeve the handle end of the shaft with polythene tubing for instance?

Anyone done this?

Really disappointed, hugely expensive and not worth half of the price............


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Buy the 'Daytona' Version, its Red and has a stiffer Shaft. I have both, but honestly havent used the Daytona yet!


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

I assume 'Daytona' is the same, or similar, exhorbitant price?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Vikan brushes, all of them!

Brilliant, and reasonably priced.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Vyker said:


> Vikan brushes, all of them!
> 
> Brilliant, and reasonably priced.


Agreed with my man Vyker. (How are you mate?) However I do think there is a place for an EZ type brush with a better shaft.

You can never have too many wheel brushes IMHO


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

never had a problem with my EZ brush..


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

I have too many wheel brushes, if someone said I must only have 3, I would have.

Vikan Multibrush (face)
Vikan Soft Brush (EZ substitute)
AG Hi-Tech (NOT cheapo copies) (Stubborn dirt areas)


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Can you use a toothbrush ? or does this cause damage ?


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Planet Man said:


> Agreed with my man Vyker. (How are you mate?) However I do think there is a place for an EZ type brush with a better shaft.
> 
> You can never have too many wheel brushes IMHO


I think you're right, there is a place for an EZ type brush, but better built.

(I'm ok mate  and you?, looking forward to your launch, you coming to our little meet on the 18th at Harry's joint? )


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

my vikan long reach is pretty decent at what it does 

but again its not cheap....which is a bit crap


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rusey93 said:


> Can you use a toothbrush ? or does this cause damage ?


why would you even need to use a toothbrush on wheels, pukka detail brushes are dirt cheap anyway..


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

get yer bum to your local Equestrian shop and buy some hoof oil brushes 

they rock


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Excellent responses.

Has anyone modified the PP EZ spam brush?

Can you get the handle off?


----------



## TURBO4NI (May 27, 2008)

Vikan FTW..:thumb:


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

I use an old 1" paint brush, does a great job on the wheels, and the best thing, it was just going to binned!


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Old paint brushes have metal ferrules!!!!!!!!!!!:doublesho


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Has annyone got an EZ handle off???


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

badly_dubbed said:


> get yer bum to your local Equestrian shop and buy some hoof oil brushes
> 
> they rock


Agreed - I use 4 for different parts of the car - 99p off eBay!

Also see http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=124396

I've got one of these but haven't used it yet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

maersk said:


> Old paint brushes have metal ferrules!!!!!!!!!!!:doublesho


tape them up then


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

No success with EZ handles then.....................................................


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

No probs with my EZ wheelbrush,had it over 18 months and still as good as new.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

clarkie34 said:


> No probs with my EZ wheelbrush,had it over 18 months and still as good as new.


same here, mines still going strong


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

maersk said:


> No success with EZ handles then.....................................................


I answered this on one of the other EZ detail brush threads you have going. Yes you can get the handles off, yes you can modify them, yes you shouldn't have to but you can

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126121


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheers ev!


----------



## vRS_Pagey (Jul 6, 2009)

maersk said:


> Old paint brushes have metal ferrules!!!!!!!!!!!:doublesho


Not anymore, snipped it off and taped up between bristles and handle with insulting tape.......:thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

hows this for an alternative !!
http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_10517.htm?WT.mc_id=2009-07-17-15-55


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

they don't work very well with water, you will find they will absorb a lot and hand it will loose shape and the material will sag down off the handle, and clump so you wont be able to poke it inbetween small areas anymore.

a good price though for what it does.


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

Pagey1255 said:


> ... with insulting tape.......:thumb:


GIT!
SWINE! 
(family friendly insulting tape don't you know )

I've been playing with an old baby bottle brush as a wheel back brush - tommee tippee one from tesco for a few quid, not the expensive 2 piece tommee tippee one found in our sainsburys or mothercare. S'only about £2 but has an unprotected metal twist shaft that I'm always very careful of when doing the backs of the wheels. Best of all I use the cast offs when they get too manky for using on the bottles


----------



## nat1979 (May 23, 2009)

hey guys just to let you know lidl will have a brush set in next week with 3 round brushes and 5 flat brushes, don't know thw quality but the sets only 3 quid or something tlike that.

lidl stuff is usually ok from my experiance.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

I use one of these. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140329811839&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

tmlvaleting said:


> I use one of these. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140329811839&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&salenotsupported


Thanks, purchased


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Let me know what you think of it, I think they are bang on.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's identical to one Vikan now do for £8... so it's a bargain


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

If your having trouble with the EZ brush you being to heavy handed I use get carried away, being in a hurry and the EZ brush dont go hand in hand it was made for bikes to get into tight areas, hence its flexability, They have bought out their new one for Cars (Daytona)so should get good use out of it. Also use a good wheel cleaner and let the brush & Cleaner do the work, dont get rough cos if you knock the tip off, Tears will follow.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Problem is the excessive flexibility.........................

and the price...which is nothing short of extortionate.


Halfrads have a sheepskin covered wheel clleaner which is quite good, cheap and effective but is too short.................

Yes, I know, they all say that....................:wave:


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Just used Meguiar's wheel brush - what a piece of **** compared
to Daytona wheel brush, just love it . The Meg just teared appart...


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, feedback required from users of EZ original AND the Daytona..............

the ball is in your court:thumb:

still FAR too expensive.........................................


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone seen those Sonic Brushes in Halfords???

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700729_langId_-1_categoryId_165486
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700729_langId_-1_categoryId_165486
Dont look bad for £15.


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Don't think it's worth it. Buy a Braun toothbrush, it's allmost the same .


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

James_R said:


> Anyone seen those Sonic Brushes in Halfords???
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700729_langId_-1_categoryId_165486
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_700729_langId_-1_categoryId_165486
> Dont look bad for £15.


Thing is, i can't really see any need for it. If a normal sweep with the brush doesn't remove the stain in question, it is probably embedded brake dust, if so this nonsense probably isn't going to remove it either. It also won't get into sharp corners as well, looking its design.

Besides that, just borrow your significant others braun, saves wasting £15.

Get yourself a vikan multibrush for £4, the best brush made known to man!


----------



## kev_vaux (May 7, 2009)

maersk said:


> I have a **** poor EZ wheelbrush, which is quite simply the most over hyped, expensive, poor performing and over priced product (heap of poo) that I have ever purchased.
> 
> There must be an alternative out there...............................................
> 
> ...





RussZS said:


> Thanks, purchased


What the hell il try one also!


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I have this brilliant brush for £5.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i havent read all the way through this thread but has anyone tried this one from i4d?
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Silverline_Wheel_Brush_1.html


----------

